# Forum Other Languages All other languages Chinese  Again please detail my mistakes/ love the Mandarin language

## heartfelty

My father is Filipino. 
我 父 亲 是 菲 侓 人 。   
CC: Correct Chinese 
Not BC: Not butchered Chinese ::

----------

